# One of the girls will be mine!



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I've posted some of these pics in the puppy section but figured this would be a more appropriate spot since I want to update them regularly.

I dont know which one of the girls will be mine but they all are super cute.

11 days



















and here is the slide show with updated pics at 4 weeks

http://www.slide.com/r/wJ7xjz6IlD8f5GXhh7Z9jgEXQCLtCQPO?map=2&cy=un

I like pink and purple.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great slide show))) soooo cute, not sure I can tell at this age which one I like 'looks' wise,,

keep us updated !! did ya pick a name yet??


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So excited for you Mike!

I have been following your story and can't wait until you have your girl in your arms!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

You may not believe it but December will come, one day!

When I was waiting for Ike I used to bug people with my daily countdown. "42 days, 41 days, 40 days". Drove everyone batty LOL.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Too cute, it's so exciting and so hard to wait!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

GAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't type! too cute! It's gonna be a looooonnnnng four weeks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Awwww too cute. I bet the wait is killing you.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

It is killing me. 

My daughter (4) asks few times a day when we will have the puppy. 
She will be the "trainer", I can tell already. Today she was telling her brother to "platz". must have heard us talking about training and German commands. It was too funy. 

Breeder told me she will email me later with the approximate pickup date and then the final will officially begin. 

I'm picking up a freezer (Free!) tomorrow and we are going to the dog show at Big E over the weekend. we are getting ready.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

And no, Diane, we dont have a name picked out yet.

suggestions? LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'd ask the breeder if she is going with a specific 'theme' or alphabet letter ..

I'm sure her kennel name will be in the name as well, most breeders go with the alphabet,,like Masi was out of a "D" litter, so her reg'd name is 'danger danger',,(as below)..but her call name is Masi,,

and I LOVE figuring out 'catchy' names,,so post back when you find out )))


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I actually never asked her about "the letter".

I will make sure to post it along with any new pictures I get.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Tell your girl after "platz" start working of "fuss" with her brother. Once you got the boy's platz and fuss down, life will be good ...


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

LOL

I cant even imagine what the poor pup will be going through.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Allright, it is an F litter. let the name suggestions begin. LOL

I will be picking her up the weekend of December 13th. Yay!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: smykeAllright, it is an F litter. let the name suggestions begin.LOL


Preface: I'm a huge fan of boys names for girls... even aside from the more typical unisex names.

Fallon / Falynn
Fancy
Fraiser*
Fox
Finley*
Fargo
Faith
Fenix*
Fatima
Free
Frankie
Forrest*

*My Favorites!!!

...it just dawned on me. registered name? call name? one in the same?


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

actually I never asked if she had a registered name picked out already so I guess its either at this point. and obviously if someone has a call name suggestion please feel free. It doesnt have to start with an F, right?









I like Fenix.


----------



## mysheba (Sep 26, 2009)

They are so cute!!Congrats!!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Picture update! 6 weeks old.*

as promised, here are more pictures. almost 6 weeks old.
I like Purple the most I think.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Picture update! 6 weeks old.*

Very cute! As far as the name, if it's an "f" litter the registered name will probably have to start with that but I think if you picked one out the breeder would let you use that as the registered name. Unless the breeder is super picky about names or already named them and did the papers. My boy was a "B" litter so I called him Bono, but his "call name" is Nikon or Noodle, lol. When you go to a show he will be Alta-Tollhaus Bono in the catalog but my double handler will be yelling "hey hey Nikey Noodle!"


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Picture update! 6 weeks old.*

They are all so cute! Time must be creeping along while you wait for December 13th to arrive. Boss was a "F" litter and I found that letter a hard one to think of names for. My DH finally picked Foreman as the registed name. Fantom, Favor, Flyer...


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Picture update! 6 weeks old.*

how bout forever?


----------



## Michelle88 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Picture update! 6 weeks old.*

Fiona!!! They are sooo cute!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Picture update! 6 weeks old.*

Oh my how cute are they?

Dante is F litter - Franz von Knoefler.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Picture update! 6 weeks old.*

Have you been to visit the pups as a family? I'd be inclined to let the breeder have the last word in choice (after she has a chance to observe all of you interacting with the dogs/pups).
They all look gorgeous!


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Picture update! 6 weeks old.*

I like the furry one.










Adorable.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Picture update! 6 weeks old.*

Two more weeks!

Get the paper towel and cleaning products ready, Mike. Also I hope you like waking up at 2am AND then again at 4


----------



## jencarr (Apr 21, 2009)

I like Forrest (my golden's name) & Finley. I once had a lab pup that I raised for Guiding Eyes for the Blind and she was from an "F" litter. Her name was Folly.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Picture update! 6 weeks old.*



> Originally Posted By: Jason LinTwo more weeks!
> 
> Get the paper towel and cleaning products ready, Mike. Also I hope you like waking up at 2am AND then again at 4


So happy those days are behind us.. Haha.. When your out at 2 and 4am with the puppy, just remember in a few short months they will let you sleep in a bit (until 8am..lol).. 

So adorable!!!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Picture update! 6 weeks old.*



> Originally Posted By: Jason LinTwo more weeks!
> 
> Get the paper towel and cleaning products ready, Mike. Also I hope you like waking up at 2am AND then again at 4


Don't make me call the breeder and call it off. LOL

We understand thats how it will go and are ready to deal with it. Cannot wait to go for a visit. they should be getting their shots this week so hopefully we get to meet them this weekend.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Another picture update!*

we will be visiting tomorrow and picking up our girl next weekend. here are some new pictures.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Another picture update!*

I bet the anticipation is killing you now! They're all beautiful.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

So we met them all yesterday and we are in love. no matter which one we get.









they all behaved well, very playful and loving our 2 kids. 

I did like the Red girl the most since she was most outgoing (then Purple and Pink) but the breeder said final decision will be made on the pickup day. We shall see.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Another picture update!*

Cutes! I like red as well.

I'm sure your little daughter will do wonderfully with the pup - but since it's a girl puppy be warned girl puppy might fall inlove with the dreadful brother (lol I have a 4 year old girl and a male puppy who's in love with her- 4 y/o and 6 y/o boys who my 8 year old female GSD is in love wtih.)


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Another picture update!*

Another vote for Red Girl here


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*Re: Another picture update!*

they are all really cute, it would be hard to choose on looks alone!

Next weekend? Gosh time flies !!! hey atleast it's not to bad outside yet,,have you been practicing those two am-ers in your jammies LOL...

Any names yet???


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

no names yet. We're trying to come up with one name and the letter F is pretty difficult.










Diane: no, I didnt practice yet. I bet it wont be fun but looking forward to it anyway. 

trying to figure out what to do as far as raw goes. cold turkey or gradual switch? I have a thread going in the raw section if any of you want to chime in.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1279540&page=2#Post1279540


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Another picture update!*

Well, since my 9 year old Fenna is related through the sire of these pups, I vote for the name FENNA!!!
Sheilah


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

They are all sooo cute!







I like the red girl as well! Can't wait to see the pics of when you bring her home (which ever her it is lol)


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

Thanks Sheilah for the suggestion. (so you have a Wilhendorf pup?)

We were thinking Fanta. Actually my wife came up with that one but I am not so sure. 

F... Von Grafenstein will be the full name if it helps. LOL

they ALL are cute. I hope the breeder will push me in a certain direction because for me to choose will be too much. unless Red girl is available of course.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

Fanta like the soft drink Fanta?

I like Frida. Our club has this awesome little GSD named Fly.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

Yeah, Fanta like the drink, thats why I am not crazy about it. we are just tossing ideas now but Fly is pretty cool.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Another picture update!*

Hi Mike,
No, she is not a Wilhendorf dog. Fenna is sired by Dux della Valcuvia. Dux is the sire of Stanley, who is the sire of Jackson, who is the sire of your puppy. So she is, what? A great -aunt to your puppy?

Fenna is listed on PDB under her registered name, Fenna vom Salzgitter Milieu. I adopted her last summer when the breeder who had imported her retired Fenna from breeding. 

This bloodline stuff is very, very addictive.
Sheilah


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

yeah, it is pretty complicated but like you said very interesting as well. 

Stanley is a beautiful dog.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

Sooooo,

We went with the Yellow girl.









I will be posting pictures soon. wow, I am so excited.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Another picture update!*

Congats! How did you decide which one to get?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

Oh, can't wait for photo's and a update!


----------



## GSDlover4EVER (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Another picture update!*

awwww what gorgeous puppies


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

Breeder told me that either of the 3 girls (yellow, pink and aqua) would be a good fit for us. they were very uniform even when we met them last weekend.

we went with yellow since she was the biggest and had very funny looking ears. I think Jason Lin called it a comb-over on Ike. LOL

she is settling in nicely. already hoovered some raw chicken and now its nap time.

i will post a video as soon as I remember my youtube log in.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Another picture update!*

seems like I have been following your thread toward getting a GSD forever!! sleep tight with your dog looking forward to updates,


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Another picture update!*

Umm...I know you got a new puppy and all, but umm...pictures!?!?!?










It's not like you have anything to do...like ooo-ing and ahhhh-ing over your bundle of joy!!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4spF-q0v4VQ

better than pictures, I hope. LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Another picture update!*

aww, how sweet, the wait is over!! And worth it, I'm sure.
And yes, better than pictures, but you can post some,too


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

I cannot recharge my batteries in the camera so that will have to wait.








she is sweet.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

She is adorable Mike!

I have been following your journey and it is so nice to see you finally have your baby girl!

Congrats to the whole family!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

I'm not congratulating you until I see some nice 800X600 pics!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Another picture update!*

Oh she is home!!!! So what is the little Fly's name??? Did you guys decide on a name?

They are all darling but I do like Yellow.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

EEEEEE!!! Isnt she a DOLL!
















CONGRATS!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

Thank you all.

We are almost 100% positive it will be Fanta Von Grafenstein, unless she shows us that she should be called something else.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

My friends dog is named
Sissy French Fry. LOL
I dont think you wanna name your girl French Fry though.
HAHAH


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Another picture update!*

I can't see the video







I bet she is adorable









Michaela


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Another picture update!*

We Want Pictures! Please! Pretty Please!



> Quote: I can't see the video


We have video problems here also


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

http://www.youtube.com/user/MSzuminski#p/a/u/1/4spF-q0v4VQ

does that work?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

How's Fanta's first full day at home?

Judging from the video, I think she's going to be very good with kids









Btw, righteous comb over she is sporting there!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*



> Originally Posted By: Jason Linrighteous comb over she is sporting there!


Ike would dig it for sure.









its been raining all day today so she spent all day inside. but everything is going great. thank you for asking.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Another picture update!*



> Quote:does that work


I don't think it is your video just our slow internet connection and old computer












> Quote:I cannot recharge my batteries in the camera


What? I do believe one of the first few items in the Puppy 101 Manual says "make sure camera is ready to go" or "buy new camera"


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Another picture update!*

yes, I feel shame. 

I took some pics last night and will post them later.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Another picture update!*



> Originally Posted By: AK GSD
> What? I do believe one of the first few items in the Puppy 101 Manual says "make sure camera is ready to go" or "buy new camera"


Well, I have a fully charged camera, which means I'll HAVE to take protective flashy camera custody of the little puppin!!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of Fanta*

I apologize for the poor quality of the pictures. they were taken with my video camera with no flash.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Pictures of Fanta*

Awwww...what a sweet little girl


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of Fanta*

So adorable!!!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of Fanta*

I am sorry to inform you but your puppy will have to be removed from your care and transported to Va. The poor thing obviously has NO toys, no soft surfaces to sleep on, from an earlier video I saw she is clearly starving, and those poor eyes just look soo sad and unloved







On a serious note she is absolutely precious and looks soo happy to be home with you and your family being spoiled to death!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Pictures of Fanta*

Thank you oh so very much for the photos! She has the most precious eyes and expression... just pure love. Enjoy!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of Fanta*

yeah, she has a tough life.









thank you all for kind words


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Pictures of Fanta*

Oh, just saw her video and pictures. She's gorgeous!







Will she be bilingual?


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of Fanta*

LOL, she will probably "speak" Polish only.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of Fanta*

She is a major cutie!!! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*Re: Pictures of Fanta*

she is soooooo cute,,I predict she will be a very good girl,,no devil child))))


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of Fanta*

yeah, people say that about my daughter too but thats not always the case. LOL

she can be a little crazy, but I guess thats a puppy thing.
yesterday she acted like a little gator chomping on everything and everybody in sight.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*More Pictures of Fanta*

I am adding pics to this new thread so you can see how fast she is growing. Seems like she every time she gets up from her nap she is bigger.








I cant take a good picture of her standing up or running since every time I call her name she comes charging at me/camera.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: More Pictures of Fanta*

Kiddo is looking very good!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*Re: More Pictures of Fanta*

she is sooooooooo cute !!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: More Pictures of Fanta*

Yeah she is! Adorable little girl. How cool is that she has a bubbly name.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: More Pictures of Fanta*

LOL, she is very bubbly. Thank you all.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Pictures of Fanta*

She looks adorable











> Quote:little gator chomping on everything and everybody in sight


Bully Sticks and ice cubes can be useful items with gators


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of Fanta*

she gets beef bones and it keeps her busy for a while but when she wants to play its an all out attack on our hands/feet/clothes.









I keep forgetting about ice cubes. thank you.


----------

